# Steuerkopf Blechschild von "Diamant"



## Grandfather (22. Februar 2010)

Ich verkaufe ein (n)ostalgisches Schild, welches seinerzeit vorn am Steuerohr an genietet war (also quasi ein Typenschild).
Der Hersteller ist Diamant - er feiert gerade 125 Jahre Firmenjubiläum und wurde 2002 von der Trek Bicycle Cororation aufgekauft. Die Leute aus den neuen Bundesländern wissen vielleicht eher, von was ich rede .

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150416608021

Offenbar ist es wohl relativ selten und alt.


----------

